

Microsoft: 'Do the math' before you buy a Mac - rbanffy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/microsoft-do-the-math-before-you-buy-a-mac/12661

======
MetallicCloud
I'm confused. Is the whole point of this to say the mac is better because it
gets a longer battery life?

If that were the case, wouldn't the better option be the first windows laptop,
and use some of the $200 in savings to buy a second battery?

~~~
rbanffy
Not only that: this one has a better screen too - 900x1440 vs 1366x768 - is
smaller and runs Windows as well as OSX.

